# Step-by-Step Homebrewing



## powders101

*Items Needed:*

digital scale that reads down to .1 gram (usually around 50.00)

beakers, size will depend on how much your going to make, they come in 50, 100, 250, 500, 1000 etc.

sealed, sterile vials large enough to hold what your going to make and then smaller ones to break down your gear so you are not drawing out of the same vial a million times.

syringe cases with out the needle in 30cc, 10cc and of course 3cc

18 gauge needles and 25 gauge needles. You will also need whatever you are going to shoot with like 22 or 23 gauge 1 or 1 1/2"

glass stir rod

whatman or millex filters in .45um. .22um can be used but makes filtering oil very time consuming, they are actually made for filtering water based products.

Benzyl alcohol- this is used to steralize the gear. Years ago people baked thier gear after brewing it. This is not needed as filtering and BA completly steralize the gear.

Benzyl benzonate- this is used to help suspend he hormone and makes the brew thinner and eaiser to shoot.

USP sterile oil, cottonseed, grapeseed etc., is fine

*Making the Gear:*

lets make test enathate at 250mg/ml

for those that do not know a cc is the same as ml

so every cc drawn into the syringe has 250milligrams of steroid

ok, to figure out how much of everthing we need, we need to use a powder calculator

Conversion Calculator

so we want to make 100ml's at 250mg/ml

we plug in the number

100 for oil ml's
250 for dosage
leave powder weight at .75 (can be used for almost all powders)

ba content we set at .02, which is 2%. theres alot of theories about the percentages of BA and BB, I like 2/20%, the more BA the more chance of painful injections.

bb content at .20 or 20%

we come up with the following:

59.25 ml's of oil
25 grams of powder
2 ml's of BA
20 ml's of BB

ok, so we take our beaker and stir rod and clean them with some BA or everclear and let them dry.

put on some latex gloves

get a frying pan and place about an inch or two of water in it and place it on the stove. Set the heat on low, this does not need to come to a boil. It should be hot enough that it is hard to keep your hand in the water.

take you beaker and place it on your scale and hit zero or tare. This will set your scale back to zero with the beaker on it. Now start putting powder in the beaker until it reads 25 grams. Make sure it is set on grams and not ounces, LOL.

now draw up the BA and BB into a syringe and spray it on the powder. It will look like there is not enough liquid to put the powder into solution, but there is.

now take the beaker and place it in the middle of the frying pan. Stir the solution every few minutes until it is clear.

now draw up 3 cc's of oil and place it aside. Take the rest of the oil and place it in the beaker. Once again, stir the solution every few minuntes until it is perfectly clear. We are not using the heat to steralize, just to help suspend the hormone and make the oil easier to draw up and filter, hotter oil is thinner oil.

now take a 25 gauge needle and stick it through the top of a 100-150ml vial at an angle. This is just used as a vent.

now take a 18 gauge needle and place it on a filter, it will go on the side that is smooth. The needle will not come off as this is the low pressure side.

now stick the needle through the top of the sterile vial

take a 30cc syringe and attach an 18g needle to it and stir your sloution and draw up 30cc's. Turn the syringe upright and pull back a little bit. Cap the needle and screw it off. Now carfully attach the full syringe to the top of the filter, this will screw in place. This is called a luer lock.

Now slowly push the plunger down, you want drops not a stream. This will take a while, so be patient. Once you are done, unscrew from the filter, re-attach the needle and draw some more solution and repeat until everything is in the vial.

now take the 3ccs of oil you put aside and run that through the filter to purge any remaining hormone.

you now have 100ml's of homemade test enathate. Now take a fresh 18g needle and draw up 20-30cc's at a time and put that into sterile sealed vials, that way your not drawing out of the same vial for months.

there you go, pretty easy. You should let the steroid sit for 24-48 hours to let the BA work before injecting.

some hormones are more difficult than other to get into solution, so if you have individual quesions please feel free to ask.

this process works very well for most test esters, EQ, tren etc.

There you have it, for the price of a cycle bought at your gym, you can buy all the equipment needed and enough powder for 5-10 cycles. Good luck

This is for entertainment purposes only, as this site does not condone the use of ANY illegal drug.


----------



## Magnus82

Bump for our new sponsor pure powders


----------



## chrisr116

Got his price list today.  Nice list and good prices.


----------



## chaotichealth

Nice


----------



## enrod

Thanks brother, real easy to follow. Any way you can go into detail about other filtering processes? I've noticed other cheap options like stericups and bottle top fillers. I haven't been able to find many guides on using these items.


----------



## Leoliftsweights

*Filter*

Does the filter type need to be sterile? Are they reusable? Or do you typically make what you're making and then toss it?

Like this one...
https://www.amazon.com/Biomed-Scien...words=0.45um+sterile+syringe+filter&qid=15876


----------



## Swolabetic

Just browsing learning as much as possible before I make the attempt. How come so many recipes/instructions if you will mention heating it to 378* or whatever temp (depending on the compound) if its not needed? The ba is sufficient?


----------



## Swolabetic

I see maybe in test e, its to rid the carbolic acid? Sorry for the newb questions. Not trying to be spoon fed. I appreciate the help.


----------

